# advice needed - outside production work



## len (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the deal. I had a one-off booked. Private event. Spent 2 hours making suggestions at the venue with the client. All is good. Contract signed, etc. Total was going to be around $2,500, less some expenses and additional labor. Client calls today and wants to cut 90% of the rental, basically making it not worth my time to even drive to the venue. Should I just tell them it's not worth my time, or should I do what they want?


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 14, 2007)

len said:


> Here's the deal. I had a one-off booked. Private event. Spent 2 hours making suggestions at the venue with the client. All is good. Contract signed, etc. Total was going to be around $2,500, less some expenses and additional labor. Client calls today and wants to cut 90% of the rental, basically making it not worth my time to even drive to the venue. Should I just tell them it's not worth my time, or should I do what they want?



Depends on the client.

Do you want to work for them again?

Will they talk to people you do want to work for?

And are you getting paid enough to make it worth your time to do a show that won't look great?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 14, 2007)

I would say if they are going to cut the package down you should have the right to renegotiate your rate to make up for some of the lost rental revenue. That way you can make it worth your while still. They should understand that you are making money both from the rental and the labor. If there's very little rental money then you need to make a little more for labor.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Aug 14, 2007)

well contract is signed... 

have you asked why they want to cut the cost?

is it a valid enough reason? (aka something other than, we don't really want to pay that much anymore, like we have a better quote now)

can you work with them and go back and forth giving ideas as to why it would have to be that much and why it wouldn't look good if your budget got cut?


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2007)

len said:


> . *Contract signed*, etc. Total was going to be around $2,500, less some expenses and additional labor.


 

I think that says it all....... However, is it worth it to you to fight for the contracted amount if he decides to fight it, or do you just walk away? I've gotten burned more than once on a deal that was signed and ready for delivery only to have the client cut stuff at the last minute, You want to be nice and maintain the relationship but you also want to just walk away. Do you have a "change order" amount denoted in the contract ? If so say, "Yes I'd be happy to change your order but you'll notice that will cost you $600.00 for the change." It's standard contracting proceedure.


----------



## len (Aug 14, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Depends on the client.
> Do you want to work for them again? *Not likely to happen. It's a wedding*
> Will they talk to people you do want to work for? *The venue may be a good referral source.*
> And are you getting paid enough to make it worth your time to do a show that won't look great? *Not really.*




chaos is born said:


> well contract is signed...
> 
> have you asked why they want to cut the cost? *I think because they ended up hiring a dj instead of the DIY ipod*
> 
> ...



My contract is kind of vague (my fault) about cancelling, changes, etc. That has since been changed. Basically, I'm looking at barely grossing 20% of what the original bill was. I'm leaning towards just writing it off as a lesson learned, and doing what they want for the amount of the deposit, which they already paid. Fortunately, my costs have also been reduced to the gas to get there.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would do as some others have said and tell them that you gave them a discount on the items because of the size of the rental. Now that the rental is smaller, the discount has to be smaller too.


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2007)

Foxinabox10 said:


> I would do as some others have said and tell them that you gave them a discount on the items because of the size of the rental. Now that the rental is smaller, the discount has to be smaller too.


 

I Think That's the best way to deal with the situation, that I have heard. It's reasonable, and it enforces a penalty without being harsh or playing you as the bad guy, " Hey, my cost go up when you cut volume..... My hands are tied."


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 14, 2007)

len said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Grog12
> Depends on the client.
> Do you want to work for them again? Not likely to happen. It's a wedding
> ...


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

If they are abusing you now, do you really want to keep them around to abuse you and chew you down on your rates again in the future? Ultimately, it depends on you and your situation.

kw


----------

